# Public Service Annoncement for the mechanically challanged.



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh thank you so much! I've been meaning to change my blinker fluid this spring; I put off the blinker fluid change since the winter was so,so very wet here, and I did not use my blinkers too much. But now that Easter's just around the corner, I need to change the blinker fluid and also rotate the air in my tires AND get the spare tire's air completely refurbished.

Any video links to good tutorials on how to rotate the air in the tires wihtout needing to jack the car up,  it on blocks, and then swap out the air by hand? l am looking for a quick, easy method that I can do at home in less than say, five or six hours. But please, *no Vimeo links!*


----------



## Overread (Apr 5, 2017)

Just drive it off-road along bumpy ground - or if you know somewhere with a LOT of speedbumps just go over them FAST at around 3am when everyone is asleep (so long as its not got cameras watching). The bounce of fast hits on uneven terrain will quickly bounce the air around.

It's like rotating the air, but cheaper, faster and more fun in general.

Of course only do this after you've refilled your blinker-fluid otherwise you'll shake everything around and might even spill out more if there's a leak you've not plugged.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 5, 2017)

I need to change my blinker fluid?!?!?!?  Damn! I just got done exchanging the winter air in my tires with summer air.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2017)

I always keep a couple of Hellman's Mayonnaise jars around to capture the air from the tires so I can rotate it from tire to tire.  Always worked for me.  As for the spare, to cans of this should do the trick nicely.  Of course if you are driving a Japanese vehicle I would recommend this instead.

Just don't use the knock off brands, you never know what might happen to the tires.


----------



## weepete (Apr 5, 2017)

Meh, I don't bother with optional extras like blinkers.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I always keep a couple of Hellman's Mayonnaise jars around to capture the air from the tires so I can rotate it from tire to tire.  Always worked for me.  As for the spare, to cans of this should do the trick nicely.  Of course if you are driving a Japanese vehicle I would recommend this instead.
> 
> Just don't use the knock off brands, you never know what might happen to the tires.



Sweet idea!!!! As you probably know, Hellman's Mayonnaise is called* Best Foods Mayonnaise* everywhere west of the Rocky Mountains--and it is my FAVORITE mayonnaise brand, so I've got some Best Foods Jars around. It is the best big-brand mayo available here. Thanks for the helpful tips, griph! Well, I'm off to the store now, gotta get some* 3-M butterfly traps* to catch the moths that keep clustering around the porch light at night and keeping the neighbors awake to all hours with the noise of their dirty, filthy, flapping moth wings.

While I shop for the butterfly traps, I am gonna' look for a good deal on some canned air for the spare tire, but I definitely want it to be vegan canned air, with absolutely no animals harmed in the canning of it. Also need to pick myself up some *toilet paper straighteners*. Man, I hate wiping my crack with toilet paper that's not perfectly laser-straight!


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 5, 2017)

For those wondering where you can buy blinker fluid and other essential maintenance items for your car? Look no further than KaleCoAuto!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 5, 2017)

My truck is in a world of hurt.  It also needs some more megahertz for the radio, I need new gaps installed in all of the spark plugs and the cruise control needs to have it's 'Resume Function' lubricant replaced.


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> For those wondering where you can buy blinker fluid and other essential maintenance items for your car? Look no further than KaleCoAuto!


I get my replacement gallopin rods and prop wash from KaleCoAuto too.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2017)

480sparky said:


> My truck is in a world of hurt.  It also needs some more megahertz for the radio, I need new gaps installed in all of the spark plugs and the cruise control needs to have it's 'Resume Function' lubricant replaced.



They've got a special down at the Ben Dover & Getreamed Bros. Garage on 92nd and Pearl! $100 for bundles of megahertz, $40 spark plug gaps, and all lubes are FREE! Free lube!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 5, 2017)

Derrel said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > My truck is in a world of hurt.  It also needs some more megahertz for the radio, I need new gaps installed in all of the spark plugs and the cruise control needs to have it's 'Resume Function' lubricant replaced.
> ...



Do they carry cardinal grammeters, spurving bearings, panametric fans, firdlesprings, panendurmic stator slots, hydrocoptic marzelvanes, nonreversible tremie pipes and ambiefacient lunar waneshafts?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2017)

Speaking of *hydrocoptic marzel vanes*!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 17, 2019)

This is an much older thread, but man am I glad I found this! 

My blinkers weren't working properly and miking horrible sounds. I researched it on the net and found this thread! 
So off to the auto parts store for Blinker fluid. 

They told me it could be contamination from Dyhydrogen-oxide compounds corroding the flippant connections and I needed to double check my Chrome Kanoot Valve. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 17, 2019)

man, are you in luck.

I also needed a single Chrome Kanoot Valve and, by mistake, ordered a set of two.
Now I'm stuck with that single  Chrome Kanoot Valve  and am willing to sell it at a 50% discount to recoup a bit of dough.
Although the package has been opened, the remaining valve is pristine.
If you send me $48 dollars, I will send you this remaining valve and throw in a jar of Chrome Kanoot Valve grease, also unused.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 17, 2019)

The_Traveler said:


> man, are you in luck.
> 
> I also needed a single Chrome Kanoot Valve and, by mistake, ordered a set of two.
> Now I'm stuck with that single  Chrome Kanoot Valve  and am willing to sell it at a 50% discount to recoup a bit of dough.
> ...


Im going to have to wait... 

it turns out that I have to replace my muffler bearings first. 
those friggn things are expensive now and the blinker fluid is ok. but another Chrome Kanoot Valve isn't as important. 
So.... 

Thanks though. 


Oh and to let you and ONLY you know... 

I have title to a bridge in Brooklyn... 
Cheap! 
maybe even a trade? 
poss?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 17, 2019)

"_I have to replace my muffler bearings_"

Every car owner's nightmare repair!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 17, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> Oh and to let you and ONLY you know...
> 
> I have title to a bridge in Brooklyn...
> Cheap!
> ...



Great.
Send bridge and you will receive bearings - and grease - by return post.

L


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 18, 2019)

It's not April the first.........


----------

